#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-02-07
<UndiFineD> o/
<StefandeVries> hallo UndiFineD
<leoquant> hoi iemand een idee om X te installeren na install debian 6 freebsd?
<UndiFineD> goeie avond
<leoquant> goede avond
<StefandeVries> sudo apt-get install xorg gaat waarschijnlijk niet werken
<leoquant> nee
<leoquant> ik start ff debian op
<leoquant> irssi staat erop
<StefandeVries> ik ben net de 64-bit in een VirtualBox aan het installeren
<JanC> waarom werkt xorg installeren niet?
<StefandeVries> Waarschijnlijk door de andere kernel
<JanC> er is gewoon een xorg-pakket, dus moet het ook gewoon werken?
<StefandeVries> kennelijk niet, anders had leoquant het al geïnstalleerd
<leoquant> ben aan het rommelen
<leoquant> ff moment
<JanC> xorg alleen wil je waarschijnlijk niet hé
<JanC> je wil vermoedelijk ook een DM en een DE ?
<leoquant> xorg is already installed
<leoquant> newest version
<leoquant> startx geeft iets
<leoquant> prompt
<leoquant> verdorie deze had ik graag zien werken
<StefandeVries> geen groot succes
<StefandeVries> Waarom eigenlijk die versie?
<leoquant> het is idd vrij nieuw StefandeVries
<leoquant> daarom
<leoquant> ik ga eens verder kijken
<StefandeVries> de 'omdat het kan'-insteek :)
<leoquant> ツ
<leoquant> nee
<leoquant> hij gaat eraf
<leoquant> :/
<leoquant> nu
<StefandeVries> :( Bummer
<leoquant> nah fedora xubuntu en ubuntu natty is ook wel een beetje leuk
<StefandeVries> Dat klopt
<StefandeVries> Daar is ook genoeg aan te testen :)
<leoquant> erg gecharmeerd van xubuntu
<StefandeVries> Ja?
<StefandeVries> Al lang niet meer gebruikt
<leoquant> ja, altijd links laten liggen
<leoquant> maar dit bevalt erg goed
<leoquant> afkloppen
<StefandeVries> Nog steeds lichter dan Gnome?
<leoquant> zo snappy/ responsive
<leoquant> kijken of xchat het doet lol
<leoquant> veel x updates reboot
<StefandeVries> Doet XChat het nog?
<leoquant> yep
<leoquant> uh x
<leoquant> xchat moet ik opstarten virtueel
<leoquant> zo lullig van de cloak
<leoquant> ツ
<StefandeVries> je doet er weinig aan, helaas :)
<leoquant> zo terug
<StefandeVries> wb leoquant
<leoquant> thx
<leoquant> hajour, i am very much interested in the bot/"talking bot"
<leoquant> oops verkeerde taal
<hajour> XD
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-02-08
<hajour> is er nog iemand?
<hajour> we zouden wel hulp kunnen gebruiken met vertalen
<hajour> naar netherlands
<hajour> nederlands
<hajour> het is een groot project en bedoeld voor heel linux en ubuntu en wat eraan zit
<hajour> https://translations.launchpad.net/cmusphinx-train
<hajour> o jee ik zit in de verkeerde chat
<hajour> sorry
<hajour> o nee toch niet
<hajour> maar dit was een vraag van ubuntu
<hajour> bovenstaande
<hajour> alle landen proberen we te betrekken
<hajour> en dit is een gedeelte ervan
<hajour> een onderdeel van speechcontrol
<hajour> nou misschien dat jullie het nog lezen morgen welterusten allemaal
<leoquant> hi commandoline
<commandoline> hoi leoquant
<leoquant> heeft emiel1976 via email de lessen op .odt gezet?
<leoquant> ik las iets op het forum
<commandoline> hij heeft al wel met me gemaild
<commandoline> maar hij mailt ze pas over een paar dagen
<commandoline> (iets met harde schijf eerst vervangen ofzo)
<leoquant> ok, dan wachten we dat even af
<StefandeVries> en mag ik vragen waarom? vindt hij dat handiger?
<commandoline> StefandeVries: hij maakt voor zichzelf een soort samenvatting, en bood die aan mij aan via de mail
<StefandeVries> Ah, zo
<StefandeVries> Ik snap t :)
<commandoline> en mij lijkt dat een goede aanvulling op het materiaal dat we nu al van de lessen bewaren :)
<StefandeVries> zeker ja :)
<leoquant> StefandeVries, dat moeten we even zien, volgens mij is het zeer goed bedoeld
<StefandeVries> daar ga ik van uit, leoquant
<commandoline> ik kijk het eerst wel even over voordat ik het online zet :)
<leoquant> misschien wordt het een juweel
<leoquant> pedagogisch gezien
<StefandeVries> commandoline: lijkt me verstandig, voor er fatale fouten in zitten *denkt aan corrupte C-pointers en huivert :P*
<leoquant> of didactisch
<commandoline> StefandeVries: pointers doen we mooi niet aan in python :)
<leoquant> hi asfyxia
<StefandeVries> commandoline: goddank niet, daar is Python niet voor bedoeld :)
<asfyxia> hi leoquant
<JanC> officieel toch niet  ;)
<asfyxia> en hi de rest ;-)
<StefandeVries> asfyxia: sjoepker is toch gewoon kruiwagen, of niet?
<leoquant> huh ツ
<StefandeVries> 17 jaar Limburger, maar nooit dialect geleerd :)
<asfyxia> Klopt helemaal, Stefan, maar jij mag als Limburger eigenlijk niet meedoen ;-)
<StefandeVries> dat doe ik ook niet ;)
<JanC> in cpython zijn de object-ids in feite (gebaseerd op) pointers, maar dat is een irrelevant implementatiedetail
<StefandeVries> JanC: als schrijver van Pythonuitbreidingen wel :)
<StefandeVries> ik ga mijn away-status eer aandoen en de piano en het elektronisch orgel bestijgen ;)
<leoquant> betreedt uw stenen weg
<leoquant> en zondigt niet weer StefandeVries
<JanC> python-uitbreidingen kan je ook schrijven voor Jython (vb. in Java), IronPython (vb. in C#), etc., en dan komen er geen pointers bij kijken  ;)
<commandoline> ja, weet ik :). Ik heb wel eens met Jython zitten spelen, java libs gebruiken etc...
<commandoline> leoquant: ik heb nu mail van Emiel zie ik
<leoquant> ok, ben benieuwd
<commandoline> ik zal 'm binnenkort eens doorkijken, evt. licht aanpassen, en online zetten
<leoquant> goed plan commandoline
<leoquant> JanC, ping
<JanC> leoquant: pong?
<leoquant> ik heb een irc vraag ik krijg bij het opstarten van irc steeds deze zin: "This nickname is registered. Please choose a different nickname, or identify via /msg NickServ
<leoquant> ik vraag mij af hoe die eerste opmerking te vermijden
<leoquant> natuurlijk gaat ident via nickserv verder prima
<RawChid> Welke client gebruik je?
<leoquant> ik heb via nickserv access dingen aangepast
<johanvd> je kan een serverpassword gebruiken, ipv een nickserv
<johanvd> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml
<johanvd> even zoeken op "server password" op die pagina
<leoquant> ja die ken ik
<johanvd> sinds ik die serverpassword heb ingesteld zeurt nickserv ook niet meer om een password
<leoquant> bij irssi is het iets anders
<leoquant> ok johanvd
<leoquant> ik kijk even
<RawChid> Mijn irssi doet na verbinding maken identen. Maar wellicht server passwd is makkelijker als dat kan
<leoquant> sasl werkt iets anders met irssi
<leoquant> johanvd serverpass vind ik niet zo snel..
<johanvd> If your client supports server password, please set this up as :<accountname> <password>. (Make sure to include the colon, and not the literal < and >.)
<johanvd> ":leoquant wachtwoord" wordt het dus als server password
<johanvd> inclusief de : en de spatie ertussen
<johanvd> voorbeeld dat ze geven: /connect irc.freenode.net 6667 :mquin uwhY8wgzWw22-zXs.M39p
<leoquant> If your client supports server password, please set this up as :<accountname> <password>. (Make sure to include the colon, and not
<JanC> je kan ook SASL gebruiken ipv server wachtwoord idd.
<leoquant> weechat doet dat ook JanC
<leoquant> (dacht ik)
<RawChid> Wat is SASL dan?
<leoquant> connecten via SSL
<JanC> server wachtwoord of SASL hebben wel gemeen dat ze authenticeren voor je iets doet op de server, dus ben je altijd bekend bij nickserv, en niet pas als je client al een hoop commando's uitgevoerd heeft...
<JanC> SASL is een manier van authenticatie als je SSL gebruikt
<RawChid> Oke
<Cees> Simple_Authentication_and_Security_Layer :P
<leoquant> ツ
<JanC> wordt ook vaak gebruikt bij mailservers die SSL gebruiken bijvoorbeeld
<leoquant> drie irc clients werken zo bij mij via freenode
<leoquant> feitelijk doet/geeft alleen xchat een additionele zin
<Cees> leoquant, op 1 identificeren en proxy gebruiken voor de andere 2 kan ook.
<JanC> bij OFTC (Debian en zo) gebruiken ze SSL certificaten voor authenticatie  ;)
<Cees> maar dat is een ander onderwerp, sry
<leoquant> gaat niet netjes
<leoquant> irssi wel
<RawChid> leoquant, hoe heb je server password ingesteld in irssi?
<leoquant> nee irssi handelt het anders af afaik
<RawChid> Oke, maar hoe laat jij je automagisch identen via irssi?
<leoquant> via cap.sasl.pl
<leoquant> heb zang(les)/oefenen
<Cees> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5360071&postcount=2 ssl is wel heel eenvoudig met irssi. Waarom is/lijkt onze wiki zo ingewikkeld dan? http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5360071&postcount=2
<leoquant> later
<Cees> ja, later. die wiki tekst is van jou leoquant
<RawChid> Oke leoquant, bedankt. Later
<Cees> sry, link wiki vergeten:
<Cees> https://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Irssi#VerbindenmetFreenodeviaSSL
<StefandeVries> Ben ik weer
<RawChid> Cees, zo ziet mijn irssi config er ook uit
<Cees> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Irssi#VerbindenmetFreenodeviaSSL
<Cees> dus de wiki kan eenvoudiger?
<RawChid> Ik denk het wel, heb het niet volledig getest, dus durf dat niet zomaar te roepen
<leoquant> Cees even snel: de wiki behandelt install irssi en ssl
<Cees> ok, te testen dus :)
<RawChid> Ik ga nu ff kijken
<leoquant> toch?
<leoquant> tot zo
<Cees> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5360071&postcount=2 toch ook?
<RawChid> Zingze!
<Cees> bye
<asfyxia> Ohw, ik doe altijd /msg NickServ identify <password> en dan is het okay ;-)
<Cees> kan ook maar ik willen graag zoveel mogelijk "automatiseren" :P
<asfyxia> hmm, ik ben erg voorzichtig met 'automatiseren', dat staat doorgaans haaks op security...
<RawChid> Cees, bij die /set use_ssl krijg ik: 20:40 -!- Irssi: Unknown setting use_ssl
<RawChid> Maar ik heb nu denk ik wat anders
<RawChid> Cees, SSL gebruiken kan nog makkelijker, http://pthree.org/2010/01/31/freenode-ssl-and-sasl-authentication-with-irssi/
<Cees> idd, dat is ongeveer hetzelfde maar dan via de configuratie. Onze wiki kan op dit punt wel simpeler. :)
 * Cees heeft de pagina's opgenomen in het commentaar van de wiki zodat dit verder kan worden opgepakt.
<RawChid> Nouhja, het artikel legt uit hoe je SASL kunt gebruiken
<RawChid> Dus misschien is het kopje niet helemaal juist
<RawChid> Want alleen verbinden met SSL is gemakkelijker
<RawChid> Hm, ik hoor het luchtalarm
<Cees> RawChid, wanneer ben jij nu een serieus met je luchtalarm... Ja, het is slecht een achtergrond artikel, zeker niet om te vertalen maar wel met een simpele werkwijze.
<leoquant> Cees irssi en sasl wiki niet in orde? of kan korter?
<Cees> als je verbind met ssl is authenticatie via identify (gebruik ik) toch ook voldoende? Sasl is leuk maar waarom? Ik gebruik een autosendcmd en een wait 2000.
<Cees> leoquant, https://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Irssi#VerbindenmetFreenodeviaSSL
<Cees> dit is prima maar onnodig ingewikkeld?
<RawChid> Euh, dit is de eerste keer dat ik zei dat ik het luchtalarm hoorde volgens mij. Hoorde het echt, vroeg me af waarom, maar het stopte al gauw...
<leoquant> lol krijg ssl warning bij die pagina
<RawChid> Die SASL dingen zijn niet allemaal nodig om alleen via SSL te verbinden.
 * Cees kijkt op de kalender of het de 1e maandag is maar no-way.
<Cees> sry leoquant ik bedoelde http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Irssi#VerbindenmetFreenodeviaSSL
<Cees> (of je moet 1malig het selfsigned certificaat installeren)
<leoquant> yeah er zijn additionele scripts inderdaad
<leoquant> om gewoon irssi lekker te laten werken enzo
<Cees> leoquant, dit is toch eenvoudiger: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5360071&postcount=2
<leoquant> ja gelezen
<Cees> of een /server zoals beschreven in http://pthree.org/2010/01/31/freenode-ssl-and-sasl-authentication-with-irssi/
<hajour> hai all
<leoquant> das eenvoudiger
<leoquant> van aaron?
<leoquant> behandelt die ook niet weechat etc.
<hajour> ik typ soms wat langzamer ik heb een infectie in me pezen van me armen.dus als het iets langer duurt . sorry daarvoor
<leoquant> dan moet de wiki gekuist
<Cees> leoquant, eigenlijk komt het er op neer dat sasl optioneel is, ssh is voldoende (versleuteld).
<Cees> hajour, beterschap ermee.
<hajour> ik heb eigenlijk een hulp roep .als we het nog klaar krijgen het stuk open mary komt het alsnog in natty
<Cees> ssh=ssl , sry
<leoquant> inderdaad beterschap hajour
<leoquant> ssh kan ook via server/irssi
<leoquant> (geloof ik)
<hajour> we hadden gister ook weer een blind persoon die we niet echt konden helpen door geen goed spraak programma
<hajour> maar ik geloof dat jullie het te druk hebben
<leoquant> Cees, moet ik hakkuh in de wiki?
<hajour> sorry voor het storen
<leoquant> uh nee hoor
<StefandeVries> hajour: ik ben er weer :)
<leoquant> hajour!
<hajour> en dank je leoquant  en cees
<hajour> hai StefandeVries :)
<hajour> en ik heb een oplossing zodat ik toch wat meer kan doen hier
<hajour> ik ga het opnemen in een geluidsbestand en stuur het dan naar 1 van jullie
<Cees> leoquant, je moet niets, maar het mag wel :)
<hajour> is dat goed voor jullie?
<StefandeVries> oké, hajour
<leoquant> Cees in overleg prima
<leoquant> ik ben dat gekke irssi gedoe begonnen dus ツ
<leoquant> hajour,  audio?
<hajour> ik ben nu even druk bezig alle devs op te roepen en meer te zoeken zodat we open mary op tijd afkrijgen om in naaty te krijgen
<hajour> ja
<leoquant> hajour, tijd voor een speaking bot
<hajour> ja leoquant
<hajour> word aan gewerkt nu .michael jasono ,pedro en jamie zijn op dat stuk gezet nu
<hajour> we zijn een chatroom aan het maken waar in gewerkt gaat worden aan de bot
<leoquant> hehe in ##winterute heb ik me aangesteld als bob hope
<StefandeVries> hajour: wat moet die bot doen?
<hajour> en de devs aan het optrommelen voor meer speed erin te brengen zodat open mary werkt
<leoquant> dacht dat het de bot testchannel was
<hajour> chat lezen en voorlezen
<hajour> en de persoon kan praten de bot schrijft voor de persoon
<StefandeVries> Ah, ja
<hajour> een irc bot
<hajour> eigenlijk verzonnen omdat we een oplossing zochten voor leoquant
<leoquant> ugh, voor iedereen met een handicap hopelijk?
<leoquant> ツ
<hajour> ik hoef maar je naam maar te noemen leoquant en zewerken weer harder XD
<leoquant> StefandeVries, ik typ met 1 vinger, en een halve arm...
<hajour> ja tuurlijk leoquant
<leoquant> and it hearts
<StefandeVries> Ow, wat is er gebeurd?
<leoquant> lol
<hajour> we zijn  ermee bezig leoquant
<leoquant> 11 jaar gelden in een prive kliniek StefandeVries
<hajour> op dit moment word de channel opgezet voor het bot programma
<leoquant> maar Cees die post is voor de freenode "revolutie" van 2009 : hyperion heette dat toch?
<leoquant> : http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5360071&postcount=2
<leoquant> nu===> ircd-seven
<Cees> de huidige wiki is ook verouderd. Bijvoorbeeld ca-certificate is al standaard geinstalleerd. Dat zou ik optioneel maken en de volgorde van "verbinden via ssl" en "sasl script" omdraaien. Het laatste is optioneel, zeker als je al identify gebruikt.
<leoquant> yep
<Cees> ssl is natuurlijk wel van belang om je wachtwoord te versleutelen.
<hajour> we hebben 4 c++ programmeurs bekend met Glibmm and Gstreamermm. en 4 python programmeurs bekend met PyGtk. nog nodig om xdat voor elkaar te krijgen van open mary
<leoquant> mag ik nog even op broeden?
<Cees> en dat versleuteld gelijk ook je conversatie :)
<leoquant> dat doe ik graag
<leoquant> ja
<hajour> dus ik ga verder zoeken nu eerst
<hajour> tot later :)
<asfyxia> Btw, beterschap hajour ;-)
<leoquant> dag!
<leoquant> ik ga te ruste
<hajour> dank je asfyxia
<leoquant> dag
<hajour> goedenacht leoquant :)
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-02-09
<leoquant> goede morgen
<johanvd> moggel
<RawChid> moin
<Ronnie> goede avond allen
<leoquant> goede avond Ronnie
<leoquant> en allen
<Ronnie> responsetijd = 23 minuten :P
<Ronnie> af en toe even testen of die nog wel snel genoeg is binnen dit kanaal
<Ronnie> morgen weer lekker vergaderen, ben benieuwd of we eindelijk met het nieuwe nl plan aan de slag kunne
<Ronnie> n
<leoquant> Ronnie, heb je er zin an?
<Ronnie> ja, eigenlijk wel, vooral straks de uitvoering ervan
<leoquant> ik hoop op een enorme opkomst vooral
 * Ronnie moet ook nog steeds een keer tijd maken voor GPG workshopt
<leoquant> komt wel Ronnie
<leoquant> ooit
<Ronnie> ja, zodra ik mijn opleiding af heb. krijg ik weer rust in mn koppie
<leoquant> hoe meer opkomst hoe meer mandaat/draagkracht
<leoquant> ok
<Ronnie> ben alleen bang dat de opkomst niet geweldig zal zijn (al moet ik zeggen dat de belangstelling elke maand toch wel toeneemt)
<leoquant> Ronnie, hoeveel mensen dragen de community is feitelijk de vraag. leuk 20.000 forumleden, maar etc.
<Ronnie> leoquant: ik denk dat de kandidatenlijst een aardig beeld geeft van de actievelingen
<Ronnie> al zullen er maar weinig van de ML tussen zitten
<leoquant> klopt
<leoquant> ik hoop wel stiekum dat iedereen zich min of meer kan vinden in de opzet
<leoquant> en dat ook uitspreekt
<Ronnie> idd
<leoquant> Ronnie, rare vraag van mij maar wordt -meeting gelogd?
<Ronnie> leoquant: niet door een logbot, maar de log wordt wel altijd door een lid online gezet
<Ronnie> waarom er nog steeds geen bot online is, weet ik ook niet
<leoquant> tis erg makkelijk en gebruikelijk ook
<leoquant> en wanneer er gestemd moet worden is zelfs een meetingbot gewenst
<leoquant> ik heb wel een emailadres/en contactpersoon voor ubuntulogbots
<leoquant> maar durf het niet aan te vragen voor -meeting
<Ronnie> heb ook geen idee wie "erover gaat"
<leoquant> ik zal even kijken
<leoquant> chris jones rtatubuntudotcom
<leoquant> OK, we'll set up the ubuntu log bot in #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo
<leoquant> : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek iets voor de toekomst om -nl toe te voegen
<leoquant> zelfs in catalaans
<leoquant> deens
<Gotiniens> wie beheert de ubuntu-nl agenda?
<Gotiniens> ow laat maar....
<leoquant> wassup?
<Gotiniens> leoquant, ik begreep dat ik nog even een stukje moest schrijven over de NL user days op de voortgangs wiki?
<leoquant> ja graag
<Gotiniens> leoquant, ik dacht dat iets verkeerd stond in de agenda, maar dat klopt niet
<leoquant> ok
<Gotiniens> je had gezien dat ik met chris johnston gesproken had?
<leoquant> ja ik hoorde het
<leoquant> goed gedaan, hij is de lead
<leoquant> met pleia2
<Gotiniens> uiteindelijk hoeft het dus niet zo heel strak tegelijk met de engelse variant
<leoquant> nee
<leoquant> maar "we" moeten toch eerst die/hun wiki even vertalen lijkt mij
<leoquant> dat wil ik best doen overigens
<leoquant> maar ik zou ook graag een tijdspad zien
<leoquant> een planning
<leoquant> recruteren vrijwilligers, bekendmaking op forum/planet/IRC
<leoquant> krijgen we een apart "schaduw" kanaal op IRC enzo
<leoquant> taken verdelen, you name it. En Gotiniens over een vergadering en agenda gesproken: morgen is er 1 he...
<Gotiniens> weet ik, die staat in de agenda
<Gotiniens> Ubuntu-nl heeft een agenda, en die heb ik toegevoegd in mijn telefoon, daar krijg ik dus netjes een melding van
<leoquant> das mooi
<Gotiniens> al kan het zo zijn dat ik er niet bij ben, had maandag nog niks, vandaag kreeg ik een aanbod voor een baan
<Gotiniens> en als ik wil kan ik morgen beginnen :P
<leoquant> proficiat!
<Gotiniens> maar probeer er zeker bij te zijn
<leoquant> als je zeker wat later komt kan ik je excuseren ter vergadering?
<leoquant> (ik ga huishoudelijk later)
<Gotiniens> ik zal zelf wel melden als ik er niet bij ben
<Ronnie> Gotiniens: over welk project / evenment gaat dit?
<Gotiniens> we gaan een NL variant organiseren van de Ubuntu User Days
<Gotiniens> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDays
<Ronnie> ah, leuk idee
<Ronnie> Gotiniens: weet jij wie de ubuntu-nl agenda beheerd?
<Gotiniens> en ik denk dat als we met dit tempo workshops blijven organiseren, dat we in principe deze kunnen hergebruiken
<Cees> Bedoel je de google agenda?
<Gotiniens> Ronnie, nee, anders zou ik het niet vragen he ;)
<Gotiniens> ja
<Cees> i
<Cees> ik kan er op schrijven.
<Gotiniens> ah, maar het boeit niet, want ik las gewoon niet goed,
<Gotiniens> ik dacht dat er een fout in zat
<Ronnie> want die kan denk ik afgeschaft worden. ik heb nu erg veel dubbele items (ivm loco agenda). Misschien een agenda punt voor de vergadering volgende maand.
<Gotiniens> ah heeft, loco.ubuntu.com ook een agenda?
<UndiFineD> hey hallo allen
<Ronnie> hallo UndiFineD
<UndiFineD> jou response tijd is stukken beter Ronnie
<UndiFineD> :P
<Ronnie> :D
<UndiFineD> wat staat er op de agenda voor morgen ? eens even kijken
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-02-10
<leoquant> Morgen Ronnie
<Ronnie> goede morgen leoquant
 * Ronnie heeft een hekel aan de slechte inet verbinding op school
<leoquant> balen idd
<leoquant> johanvd?
<leoquant> ik heb je stappen op irc xchat gevolgd. het zijn de juiste stappen ook, supersnelle verbinding.
<leoquant> maar ik verlies mijn cloak, dat blijft een mysterie, bij staffers en verdere navraag
<leoquant> hehe
<leoquant> hi MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Hai :)
<leoquant> ik probeer phillw te pingen
<MrChrisDruif> Misschien is hij aan het slapen?
<leoquant> maar wat is er aan de hand met padawan?
<MrChrisDruif> Hoe bedoel je? :-/
<leoquant> ik kreeg een mail over padawan en speechcontrol en dat er problemen waren?
<leoquant> ik snap die mail niet
<MrChrisDruif> Ow, er was niets aan de hand :)
<leoquant> o...
<leoquant> dan is het goed!
<MrChrisDruif> hajour wilde graag dat de "Who we are and what we do" ging naar een nieuwe pagina, alleen nadat hij het een aantal padawans (o.a. mezelf waardoor ik het weet) had gevraagd om het te doen.....maar hij vroeg het aan mij om ong. 1 uur, en toen ik de eerste opzet gemaakt had, wilde ik echt naar bed... :P
<MrChrisDruif> Was ondertussen 2 uur geworden :D
<MrChrisDruif> En toen heeft hij waarschijnlijk mijn opzet iets aangepast....heb nog niet gekeken :P
<MrChrisDruif> Hij heeft mijn kleurtjes weggehaald =-O
<leoquant> ah
<MrChrisDruif> Maar goed...hij heeft dus mijn pagina gebruikt en daar een begin gemaakt van een nieuwe lijst...zoals ik hem al wilde gaan opzetten vandaag...
<leoquant> o ja jij zit ook in het padawan proces niet?
<leoquant> met UndiFineD  als master
<MrChrisDruif> Yup :)
<leoquant> alleen nu beslist de council over mastership
<MrChrisDruif> Ow....weet het ff niet meer precies...zijn wat wijzigingen doorgevoerd...o.a. met mentors...waarschijnlijk ook masters
<leoquant> vroeger het team
<johanvd> leoquant, je had een vraag over xchat?
<leoquant> is er verschil tussen mentors en masters?
<leoquant> johanvd dank
<leoquant> ja nu wat er staat he
<UndiFineD> snotter snotter, he ben nog thuis
<leoquant> ik had JanC  er ook over gevraagd ooit
<MrChrisDruif> Mentor is iemand die expertise heeft in een bepaalde richting (dev, support, accessibility etc), master is iemand die een padawan onder zich heeft en klaar stoomt voor ubt membership :)
<leoquant> alleen serverwachtwoord bij xchat= verlies cloak bij mij dan he
<leoquant> ok MrChrisDruif
<johanvd> ik  kan wel even een screenshot maken van mijn settings?
<leoquant> wow graag
<MrChrisDruif> Master verwijst de padawan ook door naar de juiste mentors voor dingen die hij/zij wil leren :)
<leoquant> sterke punten mentors etc.
<MrChrisDruif> Hoe bedoel je leoquant?
<leoquant> nou de juiste mentor aan de juiste leerling
<leoquant> dev/ artwork/launchpad/classroom
<leoquant> het moet matchen
<leoquant> als jij dev werk wil doen is het handig dat je mentor dat ook doet/heeft gedaan
<MrChrisDruif> Ja, als een padawan bijvoorbeeld wil leren programmeren, dan zal hij in overleg met zijn master en de betreffende mentor die mentor krijgen
<johanvd> http://i.imgur.com/68cpe.png
<leoquant> johanvd, bedankt
<johanvd> geen andere bijzondere instellingen
<johanvd> alleen ook geen ssl, en dat wil je wel graag zeker.
<leoquant> ja mag ik een snap je ./xchat2 server gedeelte?
<leoquant> van
 * Ronnie is even gaan verzitten, hopelijk nu wel een stabiele verbinding
<leoquant> lol
<MrChrisDruif> leoquant: Je wordt alleen mentor in een bepaalde richting als je bepaalde dingen hebt gedaan (dev mentor is bijvoorbeeld een actieve dev)
<leoquant> wachtwoord erased...
<MrChrisDruif> Etc....mentor worden "erkent" tijdens meetings
<leoquant> MrChrisDruif, juist
<MrChrisDruif> Of buiten de meeting om door de council
<leoquant> blijft een mooi initiatief
<leoquant> johanvd om te zien of nickserv ident er in voor komt
<MrChrisDruif> In de laatste meeting is besproken hoe je een mentor kan worden...
<MrChrisDruif> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam/Meetings/20100202
<MrChrisDruif> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam/Meetings#Logs of previous meetings <= alle logs
<leoquant> ja ik kijk de meetings geregeld door
<johanvd> leoquant, http://pastebin.com/mYXFMc4A
<leoquant> oki johanvd
<MrChrisDruif> Maar ik ben weer weg....ben zo weer terug als alles goed gaat...ciao
<leoquant> johanvd, bij alles volstrekt anders
<leoquant> mij
<leoquant> password is bij jou p (duh)
<leoquant> bij mij b
<leoquant> en de I en i optie ontbreekt
<johanvd> B is waarschijnlijk voor de nickserv password. en die heb je niet meer nodig als je een serverwachtwoord gebruikt (P)
<leoquant> feitelijk komt mijn nick niet voor in de lijst...:/
<johanvd> I en i zijn je nickname en 2e nick
<leoquant> snap ik
<leoquant> maar hoe ident ie mij zonder nick i of I?
<leoquant> bizar
<johanvd> ik heb het vinkje uitstaan bij "use global user information"
<johanvd> dat zal het verschil wel zijn
<leoquant> idd
<leoquant> ik ga aan de slag, ik ben obsessief nu......
<leoquant> thx
<johanvd> kan wel even proberen of ik SSL aan de praat kan krijgen, voor de volledigheid
<leoquant> nee joh straks gaat het fout...
<johanvd> ik probeer het toch :D
<leoquant> ik wacht
<johanvd> ben zo terug... hoop ik
<leoquant> :P
<leoquant> ツ
<johanvd> nog geen SSL, nog een poging. blijkbaar is reconnect niet genoeg om de aangepaste instellingen mee te nemen.
<johanvd> poging 2
<leoquant> ok idd geen ssl
<johanvd> SSL enabled :)
<leoquant> klopt zag ik
<leoquant> zucht...
<johanvd> ik verbind nu met irc.ubuntu.com/7000
<johanvd> SSL aangevinkt
<leoquant> ik 7070
<johanvd> negeer een ongeldig certificaat
<leoquant> yep
<johanvd> poort 7000 of 7070 zou niet uit mogen maken, volgens de faq
<leoquant> nee
<leoquant> ik had ooit een serverwachtwoord en een nickserv pass he....
<leoquant> die verschilden uiteraard
<johanvd> is dat zo?
<johanvd> ik heb 1 wachtwoord gekoppeld aan mijn account
<johanvd> en als serverwachtwoord gebruik ik ':johanvd wachtwoord'
<leoquant> ja ik heb die serverwachtwoord nog wel ergens versleuteld
<leoquant> ik ga lawaai maken
<leoquant> maar zal eerste alle kanalen verwijderen...:P
<leoquant> wel zo netjes
<leoquant> later
<UndiFineD> fijn, weer verbonden via ipv6
<MrChrisDruif> UndiFineD: Fijn om te horen...
<MrChrisDruif> Kga binnenkort denk ik eens kijken naar IPv6 aangezien we toch over moeten binnen kort
<UndiFineD> moet nu al ... ipv4 is al op
<MrChrisDruif> UndiFineD: Ik weet het :)
<MrChrisDruif> Maar meeste website die ik bezoek kan ik gewoon met IPv4 bereiken O:-)
<UndiFineD> ik heb bij ziggo zitten vragen ... iedere maand op hun site
<UndiFineD> mijn laatste was, gefeliciteerd, ipv4 is op, wanneer beginnen jullie met ipv6 ?
<MrChrisDruif> Owkay :)
<MrChrisDruif> Volgende jij ook de IPv4Countdown twitter?
<UndiFineD> ja
<MrChrisDruif> Damn...lijkt net of ik auto-complete aan heb staan :P
<MrChrisDruif> Terwijl ik gewoon zelf aan het typen ben :(
<RawChid> UndiFineD, kun je dat in je modem instellen ofzo>?
<RawChid> Mijn modem doet volgens mij alleen nog IPv4
<UndiFineD> RawChid: ik gebruik miredo teredo
<UndiFineD> software matig dus
<RawChid> Dat betekend dat je alleen binnen je interne netwerk IPv6 hebt?
<RawChid> EN naar buiten toe IPv4?
<UndiFineD> nee, dat tunnelt ipv6 in ipv4
<UndiFineD> http://pastebin.com/qvPCXr2L
<RawChid> En dan?
<RawChid> 12:47:26 <+RawChid> EN naar buiten toe IPv4?
<RawChid> Of is het juist andersom?
<UndiFineD> beide
<UndiFineD> ik zit hier nu via ipv6 terwijl ik ik elders nog via ipv4 kan werken
<UndiFineD> Connected to ipv6.chat.freenode.net (2001:6b0:5:1688::10) port 6667...
<RawChid> ohja, tuurlijk
<MrChrisDruif> Ik weet het UndiFineD, ;sitstill ;)
<UndiFineD> ik joins en parts toch verborgen
<UndiFineD> heb *
<MrChrisDruif> Ik ook...heerlijk pidgin O:-)
<Gotiniens> pidgin voor IRC?
<MrChrisDruif> Yup
<MrChrisDruif> Heel eenvoudig...zit er ingebouwd namelijk
<Gotiniens> ik vind dat de slechtste IRC client die ik ooit gezien heb
<MrChrisDruif> Meh....het doet wat het doen moet...en integreert gelijk me andere protocollen :)
<Gotiniens> ja klopt, pidgin gebruik ik voor al het andere wel hoor, geniaal
<Gotiniens> maar IRC is imo niet goed uitgewerkt
<MrChrisDruif> Standaard misschien....je kan IRC beter laten werken....verstoppen van joins & parts
<Gotiniens> dat vind ik geen verbetering, en dat kan mijn client ook
<RawChid> irssi FTW
<MrChrisDruif> Ik ga geen discussie aan over wat beter of slechter werkt met IRC
<RawChid> Ik ook niet, want het staat vast dat irssi het allerbeste is.
<RawChid> :P
<Gotiniens> hehe
<JanC> IPv4-adressen zijn "upstream" op, maar niet bij de providers...  ;)
<JanC> zeker niet in Europa en de N-Amerika
<JanC> die hebben meestal meer dan genoeg adressen gehamsterd over de jaren (en zijn zo mee de reden van het gebrek elders natuurlijk)
<Gotiniens> http://tweakers.net/nieuws/72521/aantal-linksys-routers-krijgt-gratis-ipv6-update.html
<RawChid> Ik heb trouwens ong. 2 maanden een nieuwe modem. Snap niet dat die niet standaard IPv6 doet ofzo
<JanC> RawChid: mogelijk moeten ze nog testen en gaan ze dan firmware updaten  ;)
<RawChid> Ahja, zo zijn ze. Automagisch ongevraagd firmware upgraden
<StefandeVries> en commandoline, hoe verlopen de voorbereidingen voor de komende les? :)
<commandoline> nou, ik was van plan om met dictionaries bezig te gaan.
<StefandeVries> dat kan
<StefandeVries> Hoe ga je ze illustreren?
<commandoline> ik dacht aan een adresboek
<commandoline> naam -> mailadres
<StefandeVries> Ah ja
<StefandeVries> Dat is wel leuk denk ik :)
<StefandeVries> Als je hulp nodig hebt dan hoor ik dat graag hè ;)
<commandoline> ok
<commandoline> we krijgen na zaterdag denk ik trouwens een stop van 2 weken, ik was van plan om de schoolvakanties aan te houden op dat gebied.
<StefandeVries> ik zal er zaterdag alleen het eerste half uur zijn, daarna heb ik IRC-meeting van LinuxMint Users BE
<commandoline> StefandeVries: ok, ik denk dat we toch vooral dat programma gaan maken incl. wat trucjes (menu genereren met for-loop), dus dan is het te doen qua drukte. Maar ik stel het op prijs als je dat eerste halfuur kan helpen met vragen e.d. :)
<StefandeVries> Ik vind het altijd zo brutaal om in #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-klas vragen te beantworden, voelt altijd alsof ik je jouw taak uit handen neemt en er een loopje mee neem
<RawChid> Ik vind het juist handig als iemand anders het doet ;)
<commandoline> & ik ook :)
<RawChid> Moet wel een competent iemand zijn natuurlijk :P
<commandoline> scheelt weer kopieerwerk, dus ga je gang.
<StefandeVries> RawChid: C++, C, PHP, Qt en Python genoeg? ;)
<RawChid> Die woorden kan ik ook opnoemen
<StefandeVries> Zeker
<RawChid> :P
<StefandeVries> En ik kan ze ook in praktijk brengen, even zo gezegd dan :P
<RawChid> Als commandoline maar tevreden is ;)
<RawChid> Mooi
<commandoline> hmm, ik ben hier dan eerder degene die incompetent is :P
<RawChid> Ben jij die Steef uit heerlen van het forum toevallig?
<StefandeVries> C'est moi
<StefandeVries> Back up and running
<RawChid> Ah
<StefandeVries> :0
<StefandeVries> ik ga weer verder programmeren
<RawChid> In welke taal? :P
<RawChid> C#? ASP?
 * RawChid hides
<Gotiniens> bash?
<RawChid> Dat was idd een bash
<Gotiniens> ;)
<Gotiniens> of was mijn vraag een brainfuck :P
<RawChid> Whoo hoo hoo, heb jij soms je grapjas aan Gotiniens
<Gotiniens> nee die is bij de stomerij
<Gotiniens> maar mijn lolbroek daarintegen....
<Gotiniens> ok slecht
<RawChid> Ik dacht er aan, maar hield em in
<StefandeVries> C++
<StefandeVries> icm Qt
<leoquant> commandoline, vakantiestop? goed plan
<commandoline> ja, leek me beter, dan weten we zeker dat iedereen erbij kan zijn.
<StefandeVries> wel lekker veel huiswerk oopgeven dan ;)
<leoquant> prima, moet dat nog even gemeld worden denk je?
<commandoline> leoquant: ik wilde het iig het eind van de komende les doen
<commandoline> maar is geen slecht idee, graag
<leoquant> uitstekend
<leoquant> forum wederom
<commandoline> ok
<leoquant> ik vind de reacties erg positief wat betreft de workshops
<leoquant> van je
<leoquant> o ja was de samenvatting van de lessen prima?
<leoquant> ik bedoel de mail van....(hoe heet ie)
<commandoline> goed dat je het zegt, er zitten wel wat kleine dingetjes in.
<commandoline> Emiel
<leoquant> juist
<commandoline> maar ik moet 'm dus nog even helemaal door, en dat wordt 'm vandaag niet.
<commandoline> morgen wel denk ik, en anders za. iig.
<leoquant> weet je wanneer je het kunt gebruiken moet je even zien waar/hoe we dat ergens neerzetten
<leoquant> ok
<commandoline> kan wel op de wiki, toch?
<leoquant> ja
<commandoline> daar zit zo'n fileupload mogelijkheid
 * commandoline moet nu eten, tot zo/dag
<leoquant> eet ze
<commandoline> bedankt :)
<leoquant> 19.30 vergadering ubuntu-nl-meeting
<StefandeVries> betreffende welk onderwerp?
<Ronnie> algemene team meeting
<leoquant> : http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Meetings
<Ronnie> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Meetings/Meeting20110210/
<StefandeVries> Ja, las het al op de wiki. voortaan eerst kijken voor ik wat zeg
<leoquant> hajour, kiwinote niekie
<leoquant> (sorry niekie)
<leoquant> welkom terug StefandeVries
<leoquant> hoi laacque
<StefandeVries> dank je, leo
<StefandeVries> leoquant*
<leoquant> de piano is nog 1 maand in de revisie StefandeVries
<leoquant> die vervangende is echt slecht
<StefandeVries> Altijd vervelend als je je eigen piano niet hebt :(
<leoquant> vreselijk
<leoquant> en lelijk!
<leoquant> het oog wil ook wat nietwaar
<StefandeVries> Klopt
<StefandeVries> En de aanslag is wel om te pruimen?
<leoquant> jawel maar in het hoge droog metalig
<leoquant> o het mechaniek is in orde
<StefandeVries> Ja, moet je voor die leenpiano betalen?
<leoquant> niets
<StefandeVries> gelukkig
<leoquant> haha
<StefandeVries> dat valt dan weer een beetje mee :)
<leoquant> we hadden een steinbach kunnen kopen
<StefandeVries> maar?
<leoquant> maar een erfstuk gooi je niet weg
<leoquant> dat voelt niet goed
<StefandeVries> Dat klopt
<StefandeVries> Al kan je er wel mee verlegen zitten
<leoquant> mij is beloofd een prima piano terug te krijgen...
<leoquant> pfff
<StefandeVries> Hopelijk gebeurt dat dan nog
<StefandeVries> Ons keyboard wordt morgen opgehaald(want verkocht)
<StefandeVries> En dan komt er een digitale piano
<StefandeVries> In de tussentijd bij mijn opa oefenen
<leoquant> om de hoek?
<StefandeVries> 5 minuten fietsen, 1,2 km
<StefandeVries> Het keyboard voldeed door de veel te lichte toetsen niet meer om thuis te oefenen
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-02-11
<leoquant> hoi Ronnie reaction time 28 min. ツ
<Ronnie> :D
<Ronnie> en ik had nog eens geen hallo gezegd ;)
<leoquant> hehe service van mij
<leoquant> UndiFineD, ping
<UndiFineD> leoquant: :)
<MrChrisDruif> leoquant: ping is toch voor pm?
<leoquant> ik ben nu iin seechcontrol
<leoquant> p
<leoquant> sense!
<MrChrisDruif> SeechControl leoquant? ;)
<leoquant> yep
<sense> leoquant!
<sense> Hoe staat met met spraakbesturing?
<leoquant> onvoorstelbaar wat UndiFineD  en hajour en het team hebben opgebouwd
<leoquant> amazing
<leoquant> het speechcontrol team en devs zijn geweldig sense
<sense> Blog er over!
<UndiFineD> leoquant: we hebben al bijna resultaat, en de toezegging dat, mocht het onafhankelijk zijn, we zelfs nog bij natty ingepropt kunnen worden
<sense> mooi
<leoquant> dat bedoel ik dus. en ik mag( met veel anderen) testen, wat een voorrecht is
<JanC> leoquant: ik heb een vraagje ivm IRC zooi  ;)
<leoquant> ik geloof dat publiciteit er aan komt sense
<sense> mooi
<leoquant> aan mij?
<sense> Ik ben ook wel bereid er aandacht aan te besteden, ik zit tenslotte ook op Planet Ubuntu.
<leoquant> de expert?
<JanC> wel, aan het mwanzo team
<leoquant> ok senswe goed punt
<leoquant> vertel JanC
<JanC> ik denk dat het handig zou zijn als er een #ubuntu-nl-classroom komt, en dat mwanzo die dan ook gaat gebruiken ipv het mwanzo-specifieke kanaal
<sense> +1
<leoquant> JanC, wil dat op de agenda zetten van de eerstvolgende vergadering van mwanzo?
<leoquant> 21 febr
<JanC> dat maakt ook duidelijker dat mwanzo onderdeel is van ubuntu-nl
<JanC> #ubuntu-nl-klas dus
<leoquant> ik wil wel  kwijt dat mwanzo toch mwanzo specifieke onderdelen behandelt
<JanC> o.i.d.
<leoquant> maar goed punt
<JanC> leoquant: het punt is dat ook andere teams dan "lessen" kunnen organiseren
<leoquant> goed idee dit bij vergadering te bespreken en onderbouwen
<JanC> als ze dat ooit willen  ;)
<leoquant> ik snap je
<JanC> kan ook andere teams samen met mwanzo zijn, etc.
<leoquant> yep
<JanC> heb je een link naar jullie agenda ?  ;)
<leoquant> topic
<leoquant> team
<JanC> bah, m'n systeem is van slag door banshee te testen  :-/
<leoquant> : http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Agenda
<leoquant> voila
<leoquant> verder is mwanzo een paraplu team, waarin juist allerlei teams kunnen aankloppen, maar dat is bekend. en zelfs de organisatie van teams kan overnemen
<leoquant> maar blijft een goed punt
<JanC> het kan occasioneel ook gebruikt worden voor interne opleidingen binnen teams etc.
<leoquant> ubuntu users days ook idd
<JanC> bijvoorbeeld
<leoquant> dev. weeks etc
<JanC> etc. etc. etc.  ;-)
<leoquant> duidelijk
<leoquant> ik ga te bed later besten
<leoquant> dag
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-02-12
<StefandeVries> commandoline: ik kan vanavond toch bij de hele cursus assisteren; de IRC-meeting is afgelast
<commandoline> StefandeVries: ok, mooi :)
<StefandeVries> :)
<StefandeVries> is de les zover al uitgedacht?
<StefandeVries> adressenboek etc?
<commandoline> wat ik wilde doen:
<commandoline> 1) even kort een dict aanmaken en wat kleine bewerkingen
<commandoline> (toevoegen, tonen, verwijderen)
<commandoline> 2) adresboekprogrammatje
<StefandeVries> Ja, de basis neerleggen en dan meteen erop inspelen met een voorbeeld is het beste
<commandoline> en dan evt. als huiswerk het programma zo aanpassen dat het een woordenboek is i.p.v. een adresboek
<commandoline> dus van naam->emailadres naar woord->betekenis
<StefandeVries> dat moet te doen zijn
<commandoline> ja, en ze hebben er ook even voor :)
<StefandeVries> Klopt, met de twee weken ertussen :)
<StefandeVries> Moet ik vragen beantwoorden in #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo of ze naar #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-klas kopiëren of..?
<commandoline> kopieer ze maar naar #ubuntu-nl-klas, en beantwoorden kan daar dan ook.
<commandoline> heb je daar voice?
<commandoline> eh, #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-klas
<StefandeVries> Ja, daar heb ik voice volgens mij
<StefandeVries> En als dat niet zo is, spreek ik leoquant even aan
<commandoline> ok
<leoquant> je krijgt een voice
<leoquant> lol
<leoquant> en idd per aanstaande vergadering ligt het voor de hand om mwanzo-klas om te zetten naar ubuntu-nl-klas, maar dat is aan het team om te beslissen
<leoquant> 21 febr. 19.30
<StefandeVries> Dank je, leoquant. Anders gaat het zo moeilijk
<commandoline> jammer, bij die vergadering kan ik niet zijn.
<leoquant> commandoline, wanneer je niet kan zet je commentaar op het betreffende agendapunt op de wiki
<leoquant> als je dat nodig vindt
<commandoline> leoquant: ok, ik zal de agenda een keertje doornemen.
<leoquant> en idd 21 febr. zit in de schoolvakanties....
<leoquant> StefandeVries, je kunt mwanzo klas ook nu joinen ik zet de V's daar "handmatig".
<StefandeVries> Done
<leoquant> idem
<StefandeVries> Even voor de duidelijkheid; mocht ik nu uit- en weer inloggen bij FreeNode, dan ben ik de voice kwijt?
<StefandeVries> Korter: geen autovoice?
<leoquant> ja, maar ik ben er wel
<leoquant> nee geen autov
<StefandeVries> oké. dan zitten jullie tot en met vanavond aan me vast LOL
<leoquant> dat dacht je...:)
<leoquant> tis mooi dat je meedoet/helpt/meedenkt
<StefandeVries> daar doen we het voor bij mwanzo, dacht ik zo
<leoquant> ik zit te broeden op een manier om leden dit kanaal te laten joinen voor vragen rondom coc ondetekenen/wiki/launchpad account/etc.
<leoquant> er zijn nog te weinig leden die de weg weten te vinden
<commandoline> da's misschien ook nog wel een goed agendapunt voor die vergadering dan: hoe wordt mwanzo beter vindbaar?
<leoquant> zodat we ze ook individueel kunnen helpen, daarvoor zijn ook de teamleden gevoiced hier
<leoquant> zodat een "nieuweling weet wie er kennis van zaken heeft en beschikbaar is
<leoquant> commandoline, inderdaad een agendapunt
<StefandeVries> Heb je al een manier bedacht om extra aandacht te realiseren, leoquant ?
<leoquant> voor de hand liggend is : planet/blogs/bekende leden vragen te bloggen wanneer ze dit initiatief goed vinden
<leoquant> maar teveel wordt drammerig
<StefandeVries> Dat klopt ja
<leoquant> we zijn in november gestart
<commandoline> nou, op de planet heb ik tot nu toe nog (vrijwel?) niks voorbij zien komen
<leoquant> commandoline, klopt
<commandoline> daar zou best per workshop/andere activiteit wat op kunnen
<leoquant> alleen ubuntu membership met mwanzo? ik weet dat eigenlijk niet
<StefandeVries> Dat denk ik ook niet. Dan is het net alsof mwanzo de enige manier is om aan Ubuntu bij te dragen
<leoquant> nou, in ieder geval een aandachtspunt
<StefandeVries> en genoeg vergaderpunten :)
<leoquant> StefandeVries, ik bedoel dat er al publiciteit is geweest via ubuntu membership
<leoquant> ik weet alleen niet of mwanzo toen genoemd werd
<leoquant> dat was op de planet
<commandoline> ok, maar het forum is misschien nog wel belangrijker
<commandoline> daar zitten toch verreweg de meeste leden
<leoquant> verder heb ik op het forum in mijn profiel iets staan over mwanzo, en anderen ook
<StefandeVries> dat is en blijft het meest bekeken centrale punt idd
<StefandeVries> leoquant: dat ga ik zo nog doen
<leoquant> dat valt enorm op
<leoquant> (maar ook daar an het snel drammerig worden)
<leoquant> k
<commandoline> zolang het gewoon normale letters zijn mag je die signature daar wel voor gebruiken vind ik...
<leoquant> commandoline, ik heb ze iets groter....., maar niet zo groot als sommige kde fans...:)
<StefandeVries> subtiele hint..
<leoquant> of flash :/
<commandoline> oja, die zie je ook wel eens, van die signatures die groter zijn dan de post zelf :P
<leoquant> idd
<leoquant> enfin zie ya later
<StefandeVries> oké
<StefandeVries> tot later
<commandoline> tot later
<commandoline> leoquant: ik zit nog niet op de computer die ik vanavond zal gebruiken
<leoquant> o erg sorry!
<commandoline> dus dan heeft daar binnengaan toch nog niet zoveel zin?
<leoquant> nope
<commandoline> ok
<StefandeVries> wb commandoline
<emiel1976_> ben er klaar voor
<FOAD> Ik ook.
<CasW> Let's do this!
<FOAD> Chips, citroenlimo, een papiertje en een inktpen.  En al mijn kleurpotloden liggen op volgorde.
<emiel1976_> mijn vulpen is gevuld met verse inkt
<CasW> Al mijn potloden zijn precies 20 centimeter, met scherpe punt, doosje met gummen ernaast, notitieblaadjes gesorteerd op alfabet
<FOAD> Die van mij met vers bloed.
<leoquant> brr
<StefandeVries> Gezellig
<FOAD> 20 centimeter, dat is... flink.
<CasW> Het zijn speciale potloden, speciaal voor deze cursus laten maken natuurlijk
<emiel1976_> van microsoft?
<FOAD> Dat is toewijding.
<leoquant> ik wil die mwanzo potloden ook. zeker.
<leoquant> waar te bestellen?
<CasW> Ze zijn niet te bestellen zo exclusief zijn ze
<leoquant> oef
<CasW> Ik heb nog nét de tijd om over te schakelen naar een tablet, zo terug
<FOAD> Tjob.
<emiel1976_> nog 2,5 minuut
<Tjibba> :)
<FOAD> Gezellig aftellen.
<FOAD> Ik mis nog mensen.
<emiel1976_> als meester C maar op tijd is
<leoquant> gebruikelijke maar sterk ingekorte inleiding: Graag ontopic in dit kanaal
<leoquant> Stel hier je vragen, ze worden voor je geplaatst in mwanzo-klas en daar beantwoord
<leoquant> In mwanzo klas kun je geen gesprek voeren!
<leoquant> ok SanderM_
<SanderM_> Avond :)
<FOAD> ..
<SanderM_> ben ik er? :)
<Oer> awel
<FOAD> Nee. :/
<SanderM_> mooi
<Tjibba> ja
<Oer> jups
<MedUsaXIII> uhu
<emiel1976_> ja
<StefandeVries> zekers
<SanderM_> ik krijg invalid syntax. maar zit op python 3, bij print winkel_inventaris["appels"]
<SanderM_> sorry jongens, was even vergeten dat print bij python 3 een methode is geworden
<erkan^> >>> winkel_inventaris["appels] = 0
<erkan^>   File "<stdin>", line 1
<erkan^>     winkel_inventaris["appels] = 0
<erkan^>                                  ^
<erkan^> SyntaxError: EOL while scanning string literal
<erkan^> wat heb ik verkeerd getypt ?
<MedUsaXIII> je vergeet de 2e qouter ""
<erkan^> oh ja, zag ik
<leoquant> erkan^, ok nu?
<erkan^> ik zie nu geen vermelding
<MedUsaXIII> Vraag, als ik nu dit doe: print_winkel_inventaris krijg ik: {'bananen': 2 'appels': 0} Klopt het dat ze van plek wisselen ?
<Tjibba> heb ik ook idd
<leoquant> ik ook
<FOAD> Ik ook, ik dacht dat ze geordend waren.
<kiwinote> volgorde is hier niet van belang
<Oer> ik krijg dat bij print winkel_inventaris
<FOAD> "- een dictionary is geordend op key"
<kiwinote> ge roept een waarde altijd aan dmv een key, dictionary[key] zal dan altijd het juiste waarde teruggeven ongeacht de volgorde van de key:waarde in de dictionary zelf
<FOAD> Dus eigenlijk is een dictionary niet geordend.
<commandoline> FOAD, inderdaad.
<kiwinote> klopt
<FOAD> Prima.
<leoquant> yes
<erkan^> wat is verschilelnd tussen [] en {} ? of maakt dat niet uit ?
<FOAD> Helder.
<Tjibba> duidelijk
<MedUsaXIII> helder
<erkan^> ty
<FOAD> Handig voor Tjibba en z'n chicks.
<Tjibba> idd!
<Tjibba> kan ik dan ook een foto toevoegen?
<erkan^> moet ik eerste een adresboekje.py in gedit opslaan, daarna open ik een adresboekje.py via de terminalvenster ?
<StefandeVries> ja, erkan^
<StefandeVries> in gEdit bewerken en opslaan en dan via python starten
<erkan^> vorige keer heeft JanC_ me uitgelegd, ik vergeet nu. ik heb een adresboekje.py opgeslagen. mijnv raag: hoe open ik die via de terminalvenster ? :s
<emiel1976_> een tab voor print optie?
<Tjibba> python adresboekje.py
<StefandeVries> erkan^: sla het op in je home als adresboek.py. start dan een terminal en geef in 'python adresboek.py'
<kiwinote> emiel1976_: ja
<erkan^> ok
<emiel1976_> ok dankje
<MedUsaXIII> Ik krijg een error:  File "adresboek.py", line 11
<MedUsaXIII>     for optie in menu_options:
<MedUsaXIII>     ^
<MedUsaXIII> IndentationError: unexpected indent
<kiwinote> MedUsaXIII: geen spaties/tab voor de regel dat begint met 'for optie'
<MedUsaXIII> Dankje kiwinote
<Tjibba> hmm niet direct
<CasW> Wat.
<Tjibba> misschien de komma achter afsluiten?
<commandoline> Tjibba, nee dat hoort zo
<CasW> Wat is de betrefde code?
<emiel1976_> een 1 neer zetten
<Tjibba> oke
<commandoline> CasW: http://typewith.me/ep/pad/view/ro.v4Dr17BY6IF/latest
<Tjibba> if keuze == 1 moet 0 zijn?
<CasW> if int(keuze) == 1?
<Tjibba> :)
<erkan^> ik kreeg een foutmelding:  File "adresboekje.py", line 16    elif keuze == 2:
<erkan^>        ^
<erkan^> IndentationError: expected an indented block
<StefandeVries> erkan^: post je code even op paste.ubuntu.com en stuur de link, dan kijk ik er naar
<Tjibba> if keuze == 0: werkt niet?
<StefandeVries> nvm erkan^
<erkan^> ik heb een teskt van http://typewith.me/ep/pad/view/ro.v4Dr17BY6IF/latest gekopieerd, StefandeVries
<kiwinote> erkan^: dat komt omdat er na de regel 'if keuze == 1:' alleen een regel komentaar komt, welk wordt overgeslagen
<StefandeVries> mijn fout idd. terug naar de klas ;)
<kiwinote> erkan^: je moet dus even wachten totdat commondoline een opdrachtregel ertussen heeft gezet
<erkan^> prima
<Tjibba> duidelijk
<FOAD> Nope.
<FOAD> Ik snap het, denk ik.
<Tjibba> ja
<CasW> commandoline: je kan niet printen met een for-loop, wel bínnen een for-loop
<StefandeVries> klopt CasW
<Tjibba> aargh tupwith.me was vastgelopen
<Tjibba> ja
<FOAD> Ja, denk ik.
<Oer> jups
<emiel1976_> ja momentje
<emiel1976_> klaar
<CasW> Oké, waar stond het ook alweer (ik had wat problemen met internet op de tablet, maar nu zit ik achter mijn gewone desktopcomputer)?
<commandoline> http://typewith.me/ep/pad/view/ro.v4Dr17BY6IF/latest
<CasW> Bedankt
<Tjibba> werkt prima!!
<Oer> else: IndentationError: expected an indented block
<Oer> line 43
<FOAD> Het werkt.
<FOAD> Maar ik wil de adressen op volgorde zien, kan dat?
<emiel1976_> ik heb ook een probleem met line 43
<FOAD> Ow.
<Oer> ah ik had wat fout gedaan, nu werkt het
<leoquant> IndentationError: expected an indented block
<MedUsaXIII> Het werkt :D Dankje
<StefandeVries> FOAD: for naam in sorted(adresboek):   ;)
<leoquant> line 22
<Tjibba> Bedankt commandoline!!! ik moet ervandoor
<Tjibba> hooi
<Tjibba> ah huiswerk
<FOAD> Bah, net over 3 weken kan ik niet.
<leoquant> even wat info en huiswerk
<leoquant> <commandoline> goed, de komende twee weken gaat de les niet door i.v.m. de schoolvakantie
<emiel1976_> het werkt
<erkan^> ik heb 2 geselecteerd, daarna naam & e-mailadres toegevoegd.. daarna heb ik 1 geselecteerd. het wordt "alle e-mailadres" weergegeven. mijn vraag: alsi k ga afsluiten, dan wordt het niet opgeslagen?
<FOAD> Het wordt niet opgeslagen nee.
<CasW> Klopt
<StefandeVries> erkan^: nee, inderdaad
<erkan^> kee
<erkan^> dus is het oefening ?
<FOAD> Dus ik hoop dat je niet al je vrienden had vastgelegd.
<CasW> Ja
<Oer> :-)
<MedUsaXIII> Dankjewel commandoline, tot over 2 weeken
<commandoline> opslaan is iets wat we later ook nog kunnen toevoegen
<Tjibba> bedankt!
<commandoline> & de klas is weer open.
<emiel1976_> bedankt voor de les. tot na je vakantie
<leoquant> hehe gelukt...
<leoquant> commandoline, zeer bedankt!
<commandoline> graag gedaan :)
<StefandeVries> Dank je, commandoline :)
<emiel1976_> dank allen. ik ben er weer weg van. tot over 2 weken
* ChanServ changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: Basis in launchpad: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo. |Eerstvolgende team meeting: 21 febr.19.30: Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Achtergronden en teamdoelstellingen: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo | logs op http://irclogs.ubuntu.com. Vanaf 26 Februari 2011 weer workshops. Zie: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-02-13
<StefandeVries> hallo commandoline
<commandoline> hoi StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> hallo MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Hai StefandeVries :)
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-02-06
<StefandeVries> Hallo leoquant :)
<leoquant> goede avond
<StefandeVries> Hoe gaat het?
<leoquant> gaat wel, en u?
<timo^> hee leoquant
<leoquant> hmm eerst warm eten....:)
<leoquant> hoi timo^
<StefandeVries> Met mij gaat 't weer prima. :0
<timo^> :)
<timo^> Kent iemand hier finse semirock?
<timo^> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NKEe0nAJ6Ac
<Idroy> ey oh
<CasW> Let's go! Ha Idroy!
<Idroy> hey CasW
<StefandeVries> Hey Idroy :)
<Idroy> zo, hier even scribus op installeren, en dan verander ik nog even die laatste zin op de flyer, en dan is die wat mij betreft helemaal af.
<StefandeVries> Idroy, mooi zo. :)
<StefandeVries> Hoop dat mijn reactie niet teveel heeft afgeleid van het doel.
<StefandeVries> Van de thread, that is.
<Idroy> StefandeVries, nee hoor, was wel goed dat je het gezegd had, aangezien ik er ook overheen gelezen had (was uiteindelijk dan wel weer goed gegaan denk ik)
<Idroy> Besides, ik vond je ook niet trollen ofzo.
<StefandeVries> Oké, dan is het goed. :)
<StefandeVries> Femke kan soms wat zeuren, imho.
<Oer> Femke zou ik juist op IRC verwachtten ..
<StefandeVries> Om live te klagen? :P
<Oer> positief hor
<Oer> om je
<Oer> grrr, toetsenbord
<StefandeVries> Van voorafaan. :P
<Oer> positief hoor, om kennis te delen
<Oer> ze heeft wel een leuke digi in de aanbieding, trouwens
<Idroy> StefandeVries, inderdaad, dat heb ik ook al gemerkt
<StefandeVries> Idroy, email moet e-mail zijn.
<Idroy> oh ja idd
<Oer> tenzij het naar een apple is, imail
<StefandeVries> :D
<Idroy> ik ga maar eens, tot morgen :)
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-02-07
<leoquant> StefandeVries, is MwanzoBot nu ook in gebruik als informatiebot in ubuntu-nl
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-02-08
<Idroy> ey oh
<leoquant> !dualboot
<Oer> hoi leoquant :-)
<Oer> wil je echt dualboot ?
<leoquant> ola oer
<leoquant> op mijn lap heb ik dat ja....:/
<Oer> dat mag hoor :-D het is geen vies woord, ik heb tripple boot
<leoquant> enkel linux?
<Oer> 2 x Kubuntu op hdd en 1x ubuntu op ssd
<Oer> ja, ik bezit geen windows.
<leoquant> das mooi, ook die ssd ツ
<Oer> een SSD is bijna echt nodig met een zwaare ubuntu-desktop
<Oer> niet de leessnelheid, maar de lage accestime
<leoquant> bere mooi spul
<leoquant> ik ben bezig met keepasx op meerdere platform werkend te krijgen
<leoquant> s
<leoquant> blijkt dat windows keepass nodig heeft, die de kdb's aan, als op linux keepassx
<leoquant> kan
<leoquant> duurde weer een uur voordat ik dat door had...lol
<Oer> keepassx i.c.m. yubikey ?
<leoquant> http://sourceforge.net/projects/keepass/
<leoquant> uh ja hardware pass en gewone
<leoquant> toch blij met yubikey
<Oer> ik ook, ik gebruik het niet actief, wel mee gespeeld.
<Oer> ik heb een oude en een recente.
<leoquant> het werkt gewoon. straks kijken of de linux key op windows werkt. zal wel denk ik
<leoquant> (met een linux database)
<leoquant> eens proberen nu ツ
<leoquant> later
<Oer> ;-)
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-02-09
<StefandeVries> Hoihoi.
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-02-10
<Ronnie> ping commandoline
<commandoline> pong Ronnie
<commandoline> hmm, JFL is weg zie ik nu :(...
<Ronnie> commandoline: ik dacht  even dat jij in het nieuwsteam, maar dat was niet zo
<Ronnie> is JFL niet meer online?
<commandoline> het lijkt erop...
<commandoline> hij heeft het tot week of twee geleden iig gedaan, toen heb ik voor het laatst even gecheckt.
<commandoline> Geen idee wie aanspreekpunt voor het nieuwsteam is, trouwens. Ik zou Dooitze proberen maar sinds hij in Zuid-Afrika zit heb ik niets meer van hem gehoord Ubuntu-gerelateerd.
<Ronnie> commandoline: jfl lijkt nu gewoon te werken
<Ronnie> http://communityserver.ubuntu-nl.org/justforlearning
<Ronnie> commandoline: heb je nog updates die op de server toegepast moeten worden?
<commandoline> De verbinding werd gesloten. Probeer de pagina te herladen. -> websocketserver draait niet (of de flash policy server, kan ook)
<commandoline> en de bot is er ook niet
<commandoline> ehm, ik heb geloof ik wel nog een paar kleine wijzigingen gemaakt.
<commandoline> niets echt belangrijks, maar updaten kan geen kwaad.
<Ronnie> dan wacht ik nog wel even...
<commandoline> is goed
<Ronnie> ik zal de sevice anders eens restarten
<Ronnie> kijken of de bot dan weer online komt
<commandoline> vast wel
<commandoline> ik vermoed dat er een hapering in de netwerkverbinding was die JFL niet kon opvangen
<commandoline> (hij probeert normaal opnieuw verbinding te maken)
<commandoline> misschien staat er iets in de logs?
<commandoline> :)
<Ronnie> commandoline: in welke logs zou ik wat terug moeten kunnen vinden?
<commandoline> Ronnie: ik geloof dat je in het config.py bestandje een log-locatie had aangegeven.
<Ronnie> hmm, die string is leeg :(
<commandoline> dan gaat 'ie gewoon naar stdout -> geen log
<commandoline> nou ja, 't draait weer...
<Ronnie> oke, kan ik daar gewoon een bestandsnaam opgeven van een relatief pad?
<commandoline> relatief t.o.v. server.py moet denk ik wel kunnen
<commandoline> of nee, t.o.v. de current working directory van het script
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-02-11
* ChanServ changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: Basis: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Eerstvolgende teammeeting: Woensdag 07 maart 2012: 19.30-20.00.  te #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Achtergronden en teamdoelstellingen: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo | logs op http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Workshop: nadere info volgt.
<StefandeVries> Hé Idroy :)
<timo^> hallo Idroy
<Idroy> hey StefandeVries en timo^
<Idroy> ik ga eten
<Idroy> cya later
<StefandeVries> Hallo leoquant :)
<leoquant> he StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> Ik zie dat MwanzoBot er niet meer is; Tele2 heeft last van storingen. Ik praat momenteel via de 3G-verbinding van m'n telefoon. Excuses voor het ongemak.
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-02-12
<timo^> hey leoquant
<StefandeVries> Hallo leoquant
<leoquant> hallo
<DooitzeLenovo> Hello People
<timo^> hallo DooitzeLenovo
<DooitzeLenovo> hallo
<DooitzeLenovo> ek moet weer gaan
<Idroy> ey oh
<timo^> hee Idroy
<Idroy> hey timo^
<Idroy> Ik heb laatst ook weer even de flyer vernieuwd. Staat wel op het forum :)
<StefandeVries> Ik zag 't ja. :)
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2013-02-05
<Cees> opmerkingen over UEFI toegevoegd aan http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/InstallatieDesktopPrecise en http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/InstallatieDesktopQuantal. opmerkingen en aanpassingen zijn welkom
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2013-02-06
<Pietje> test
<StefandeVries> * Test geslaagd.
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2013-02-09
<RawChid> Goede avond
<RawChid> Ik zag net een nieuw wiki-artikel http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/AltijdDoen
<RawChid> Ik vind het een zeer persoonlijke voorkeur om deze dingen altijd te doen...
<RawChid> Cees^
<commandoline> git, nodejs, midnight commander & open terminal here in nautilus? Lijkt mij ook :P
<lordnoid> Mark Shuttleworth zal het met elk Altijd-Doen-lijstje oneens zijn
<trijntje> het lijkt me sowieso niet de bedoeling dat we mensen vertellen zomaar een ppa toe te voegen, zonder uit te leggen wat de risico's zijn
<trijntje> wie heeft dat geschreven?
<trijntje> ow, er staat wel dat het artikel nog in aanbouw is, dus ik neem aan dat er nog niet naar verwezen wordt
<lordnoid> je gaat alleen nooit een "altijd doen" lijstje krijgen waar de meerderheid het mee eens is, want als dat zo was had het wel standaard in Ubuntu gezeten
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2013-02-10
<RawChid> 23:25:44 < lordnoid> je gaat alleen nooit een "altijd doen" lijstje krijgen  waar de meerderheid het mee eens is, want als dat zo was  had het wel standaard in Ubuntu gezeten
<RawChid> Daar heb je wel een punt
<RawChid> Je zou evt. de naam kunnen veranderen in iets als "handige tips om te doen na de installatie"
<RawChid> Maar dan nog vind ik dit artikel te veel op een bepaalde doelgroep gericht
<RawChid> En een hele kleine doelgroep.
<RawChid> ppa van nodejs....
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2014-02-04
<UBUNTULOVER> Hello
